# Why is my tiel acting like a pterodactyl?



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

After I come home from work, I let little Alfie out of his cage, he sits on my lap, bobs his head up and down and does this dinosaur raptor screech! Haha. He's about to be three months old. What does this behavior mean? He even screeches while he eats out of my palm. :grey tiel:

Here's a video of him doing it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-5uSKQZeNk


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's the baby begging sound.

When did you get him? Was he weaned?


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, definitely baby begging!


----------



## Alfie_the_Baby (Feb 17, 2015)

Awwww, my poor little baby bird! I got him about three weeks ago. They said he was hand fed and yes, he's weaned. He eats his food by himself. I'm glad he's not mad at me or anything  <3


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I loved the way you described it! So funny! :lol:

Your bird will grow out of it with time. Enjoy it while he still does it because your going to miss it so much when he gets older. It's the cutest thing ever! I wish my birds still did it. I feel like im their parent when they did it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good!

As long as he's eating on his own, then a few begging sounds are nothing to worry about


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww cute video!  I miss Coco's baby begging sounds. He would beg for more scratches whenever I stopped scratching him.


----------

